

Record Labels go to High Court to Force More ISPs to Block Pirate Bay - derpenxyne
http://torrentfreak.com/record-labels-go-to-high-court-to-force-more-isps-to-block-pirate-bay-121208/

======
alan_cx
Did none of these people notice all the mirrors that popped up with in days of
the last attempt to block TPB? All that happened was that TPB's database of
torrents got spread around the net even more.

Thing is, they must know this. So, I have to think that more is at play and
something nasty is waiting in the wings. What? I have no idea what so ever.
But while its easy to mock the record industry, etc, they are really not
stupid people. They must be up to something, IMHO.

~~~
manys
The copyright industries want to expand their rentier state to exert control
at the network level. They want veto power over the presence of any
copyrighted material on the internet. The only way to prevent this is to
legalize a fundamental right to link.

~~~
wnight
Yes, that would be good. But the issue is that they CAN exert control - the
government that is, at the behest of the lobbyists of the day, even if you
legalize this specific thing.

We need to move to a Freenet model where it's nearly impossible to tell what
you're doing. The system isn't working until political control is irrelevant.
Free access to information is too critical to let anyone control.

------
louischatriot
Unfortunately (for the labels) this is completeley useless. Even if they
managed to block it everywhere in the world, another torrent sharing site
would appear right way (and that would be history repeating itself).

~~~
nicholasjarnold
I suspect that even if this court ordered block became common and happened
frequently enough to make moving sites around a pain, that the easy and cheap
VPN economy would grow considerably.

I mean, even now a cheap VPS can be purchased for ~$10/month with 1+TB/month
bandwidth. With a VPN connection properly configured one could easily bypass
these restrictions.

No matter how you approach it, the rights holders are going to lose this
battle eventually.

~~~
jakerocheleau
Couldn't agree more.

------
darrikmazey
It strikes me that an ISP preparing a "test" page for a court order suggests
they already anticipate the direction the court will take, an action they are
content with so long as responsibility doesn't fall on them.

------
drcube
194.71.107.15

Who needs DNS?

~~~
ward
In Belgium, that redirects me to <http://baiedespirates.be/>, which in turn is
a "StopPage"

> You have been redirected to this stop page because the website you are
> trying to visit offers content that is considered illegal according to
> Belgian legislation. If you are the owner or administrator of this website
> and you consider to be wrongly redirected, you can report this by fax at
> +32(0)2/733.56.16.

